# 3M adhesive for interior fabric



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

i've been trying to put some "carbon fiber" vinyl on my rear deck in my b14 for a while now. my problem is that the 3M adhesive seems to become unsticky after it gets hot inside my car.

originally, i peeled off the gray fabric and sprayed down the deck with the $10 can of 3M. i would let it become tacky (5-10 min.) and then apply the vinyl (the vinyl seems to be exceptionally thick). i would let the deck dry for a whole day and then put it back in the car. after several days the sun seems to heat up the glue then the vinyl peels up from the deck. 

my door panels did the same thing. i pulled off the old fabric, taped up the doors, sprayed them down with glue, and put on the new vinyl. maybe i have bad vinyl. but it just doesn't seem to stick for very long.

got any ideas?
i'm thinking of trying to fiberglass the rear deck now and just paint it, or maybe fiberglass it and upholster it....... the list is never-ending.

thanks,
dan
98 sentra se


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wrap it all the way around and staple it to the back, as long as the deck is thick enough for the staples to not show through its been a long while since I messed with the rear deck of a b14 to know if it would work or not.

also try an epoxy rather then the 3m tape.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Theres got to be some sort of chemical problem between your vinyl and the 3M spray adhesive. Ive used the 3M for years and on many types of Carpet and Vinyl. Ive never had this issue. Ive done a couple Dashes in Black vinyl and 2-3yrs later their still OK, even after Armour All and such...

Maybe some different Material... I dunno..


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

you know, this is a good question....I recently bought some vinyl from a fabric store to do the door inserts, since i've been putting off this tiny project for a year now cause im lazy.

I was inline waiting to check out with my yard of vinyl and 3M general purpose spary adhesive.....of course, I read everything and reading the back of the 3M spray adhesive can....it says, NOT to be used with vinyl.....not word for word....but you get the idea....i got out of line, went back to the section that had the assorment of brands to pick from....all of them said the same thing on the back....even the 3M Industrial spray adhesive, said not to be used with vinyl......which I thought was wierd. One off brand can, said can be used with metal, wood....blah blah blah....but NOT vinyl...hmmmm.....any ideas on this ?


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> you know, this is a good question....I recently bought some vinyl from a fabric store to do the door inserts, since i've been putting off this tiny project for a year now cause im lazy.
> 
> I was inline waiting to check out with my yard of vinyl and 3M general purpose spary adhesive.....of course, I read everything and reading the back of the 3M spray adhesive can....it says, NOT to be used with vinyl.....not word for word....but you get the idea....i got out of line, went back to the section that had the assorment of brands to pick from....all of them said the same thing on the back....even the 3M Industrial spray adhesive, said not to be used with vinyl......which I thought was wierd. One off brand can, said can be used with metal, wood....blah blah blah....but NOT vinyl...hmmmm.....any ideas on this ?



i wonder what kind of glue they put in those spray guns at upholstery shops. do they mix it themselves or does it already come in its own form; all you need is to put it in an air gun.
i've already wasted 2yrds of this carbon crap vinyl in the past couple of years trying to do the door inserts and the rear deck.

i wonder if i'm not adding enough glue, or maybe too much. should i spray both the door and the vinyl. cause i've tried both, and they both failed.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

stretch it and staple it on the sides.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

dan7225 said:


> originally, i peeled off the gray fabric and sprayed down the deck with the $10 can of 3M. i would let it become tacky (5-10 min.) and then apply the vinyl (the vinyl seems to be exceptionally thick). i would let the deck dry for a whole day and then put it back in the car. after several days the sun seems to heat up the glue then the vinyl peels up from the deck.
> 
> my door panels did the same thing. i pulled off the old fabric, taped up the doors, sprayed them down with glue, and put on the new vinyl. maybe i have bad vinyl. but it just doesn't seem to stick for very long.
> 
> ...


have you tried getting high temp spray glue? its like $20 a can but worth it. thats what i used on my doors, rear panels and rear deck.

oh and for the rear deck i left the gray stuff on to have something the glue could adhere the material too a little better than just the particle board or whatever that crap is. i also left the original fabric on the front door panels. for the rears i removed the OEM material but left the small pieces of foam underneath it for the same purpose.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

jenns240 said:


> have you tried getting high temp spray glue? its like $20 a can but worth it. thats what i used on my doors, rear panels and rear deck.
> 
> oh and for the rear deck i left the gray stuff on to have something the glue could adhere the material too a little better than just the particle board or whatever that crap is. i also left the original fabric on the front door panels. for the rears i removed the OEM material but left the small pieces of foam underneath it for the same purpose.


what brand is the high temp ? where did you get it ?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> what brand is the high temp ? where did you get it ?



i cant remember the name, it was at joann fabrics it was a black can with blue lettering. i probably should of saved the can because i need to get some more to do my headliner.

you can actually get a whole case of high temp glue off ebay for like $24 plus shipping but im just going to go back to the store to get mine because i know that stuff works.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Its weird that your having so much prob withthe vinyl... I do spray both the vinyl and the surface and let them tack for 2-5mins. BUT the vinyl Ive used was from an auto supplier for an MG... Maybe a different quality/ composition than what your gettiing... Maybe ask people at the fabric store their opinion... I want to know what the difference is as Im about out of the MG vinyl and getting ready to start putting my BABY together... I'll need more and dont need this issue...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Its weird that your having so much prob withthe vinyl... I do spray both the vinyl and the surface and let them tack for 2-5mins. BUT the vinyl Ive used was from an auto supplier for an MG... Maybe a different quality/ composition than what your gettiing... Maybe ask people at the fabric store their opinion... I want to know what the difference is as Im about out of the MG vinyl and getting ready to start putting my BABY together... I'll need more and dont need this issue...


mine is leather like vinyl from a fabric store and i have no problems with it i just had to use the high temp glue. the regular 3M glue didnt work good when it got hot it would come apart.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

selectproducts.com has some of the best adhesive you will find anywhere! 

You can always go to the local auto upholstery shop and ask them to buy some glue. I did that before I had an air compressor and I just brusehd it on. I was doing an install using OEM GM vinyl and the shit was THICK and I was upholstering a JL audio logo I made out of MDF. The Glue has been in place for over 4 years now and still looks like the day I installed it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> selectproducts.com has some of the best adhesive you will find anywhere!
> 
> You can always go to the local auto upholstery shop and ask them to buy some glue. I did that before I had an air compressor and I just brusehd it on. I was doing an install using OEM GM vinyl and the shit was THICK and I was upholstering a JL audio logo I made out of MDF. The Glue has been in place for over 4 years now and still looks like the day I installed it.


Great call wes !
I checked out there site and under adhesives the second spray can down says " 
High Temp 225 Adhesive - AEROSOL Contact Cement Adhesive for High heat applications. Great for vinyl. "

Thats awesome ! ....and its only 10.94 ....which is pretty good.

I know this wasnt my thread, but yet again, by being on here, i've learned a few things.

:thumbup:


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Great call wes !
> I checked out there site and under adhesives the second spray can down says "
> High Temp 225 Adhesive - AEROSOL Contact Cement Adhesive for High heat applications. Great for vinyl. "
> 
> ...



thanks alot guys. some of my other posts/problems i really couldn't get too much to go on. but it seems like there is some light at the end of the tunnel after all.
now if i could just fix the problem with my front brakes locking up i'll be in business. but that's off topic :cheers: 

maybe now i'll have the courage to try this upholstery stuff one more time.


----------

